# Cuomo: 2 Inmates 'Had to be Heard' During Escape Effort



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cuomo: 2 Inmates 'Had to be Heard' During Escape Effort - From the Associated Press/ apnewsarchive.com

Two convicted murderers used power tools to cut through steel and shimmied through a steam pipe to escape from a maximum-security prison near the Canadian border, leaving behind a taunting note urging authorities to "Have a nice day." 

The elaborate escape Saturday from an upstate New York prison had hundreds of local, state and federal law enforcement officers searching through the night for one man imprisoned for killing a sheriff's deputy and another who dismembered his boss.

Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Richard Matt and David Sweat staged "a really elaborate, sophisticated operation" that ended at a manhole cover blocks away from the prison — and must have been overheard by someone..."

Not only heard by someone but I think they had help. Look at the Daren McGhee Photo in the Article. At the bottom of the Photo text description click on the 'More Photos' hyperlink.  Now look at Photo 7 (in the group of 1-13).
To me it appears they were using an orange extension cord. Where did that come from and where was it plugged in? Do prison cells have power outlets?
The precision of the pipe cut is impressive.





This photo provided by New York State Governor's office shows the note left by two convicted murderers who used power tools to cut through steel pipes at a maximum-security prison in Dannemora, NY, near the Canadian border and escaped through a manhole, New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Saturday, June 6, 2015. He said Richard Matt, 48, and David Sweat, 34, "are two dangerous individuals." (Darren McGee/New York State Governor's Office, via AP)

I hope they're caught soon.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 13, 2015)

New York Prison Employee Arraigned for Allegedly Helping Killers Escape - by Ray Sanchez, Greg Botello, and Faith Karimi/ CNN/ cnn.com

 (CNN)A New York prison tailor who allegedly aided a pair of convicted murderers before their brazen escape was arraigned Friday on a felony charge of promoting prison contraband and a misdemeanor charge of criminal facilitation.

Joyce Mitchell, who authorities said has voluntarily provided useful information in the six-day manhunt, attended the arraignment hearing in handcuffs. She pleaded not guilty. 

If convicted, she faces up to eight years behind bars.

Mitchell has been suspended from her job without pay, the New York State Department of Corrections and Community Supervision said.

Since the breakout of felons Richard Matt and David Sweat was discovered Saturday, authorities have mentioned her as a possible getaway driver as well as a supplier of tools used in the escape. And her cell phone was used to make calls to people connected to Matt, according to a source.

Mitchell has told investigators that Matt made her feel "special" though she didn't say she was in love with him, a source familiar with the investigation said.

Her husband and prison co-worker, Lyle Mitchell, also is under investigation, authorities said..."

Some of the pictures in the story have right and left arrow icons, and some have 'Expand Gallery' hyperlinks - be sure to click those to see additional pictures.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2015)

Prison Worker Planned to 'Move On' With Escaped Killers, DA Says -  by Miguel Almaguer, Tom Winter and Phil Helsel / Storyline/ New York Prison Escape/ nbcnews.com

 "The prison worker charged with aiding in the escape of two convicted killers from a maximum-security correctional facility planned to meet the pair at midnight on the night of the escape and then leave with the escapees, the district attorney said.

"It's basically, to show up down at the power house at around midnight, and pick them up. As we all know now, she failed to show up," Clinton County District Attorney Andrew Wylie told NBC News Saturday. "Pick them up, leave the area."

"The three of them were going to move on together. That was the plan," Wylie said..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2015)

Prosecutor Says Escaped Killers Used Contractors' Tools - by John Kekis/ Associated Press/ hosted.ap.org

" DANNEMORA, N.Y. (AP) -- The two killers who cut their way out of a maximum-security prison apparently used tools routinely stored there by contractors, taking care to return them to their toolboxes after each night's work so that no one would notice, a prosecutor said Sunday.

District Attorney Andrew Wylie also said that Joyce Mitchell, the prison tailoring shop instructor charged with helping the men escape, had agreed to pick them up in her car and drive off with them but backed out at the last minute because she still loved her husband and felt guilty for participating..."

Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Prosecutor Says Escaped Killers Used Contractors' Tools - by John Kekis/ Associated Press/ hosted.ap.org
> 
> " DANNEMORA, N.Y. (AP) -- The two killers who cut their way out of a maximum-security prison apparently used tools routinely stored there by contractors, taking care to return them to their toolboxes after each night's work so that no one would notice, a prosecutor said Sunday.
> 
> ...



Bet her husband will have a VERY EASY TIME now to getting a divorice. 

And if he didn't really want one before, I think it just moved to the top of his TO DO list.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 17, 2015)

New York Prison Break: Inmate Gave Painting to Prison Worker Before Escape - By Catherine E. Shoichet, Eliott C. McLaughlin and Jethro Mullen, CNN/ US/ cnn.com


 (CNN) "Before he broke out of a New York prison, Richard Matt at one point made a painting for the worker who's accused of helping him escape.

Using a photograph, Matt painted a picture of prison tailor shop instructor Joyce Mitchell's children, Clinton County District Attorney Andrew Wylie told CNN.

And in April, Wylie said, Mitchell gave the painting to her husband as a wedding anniversary present. In exchange, Mitchell gave Matt a pair of speed bag gloves, similar to boxing gloves.

Now Matt, who authorities have also said had a sexual relationship with Mitchell, is on the run with fellow convicted murderer David Sweat. 

Joyce Mitchell is behind bars, accused of helping them break free and sneaking hacksaw blades, chisels, drill bits, a punch and other contraband into the convicts' hands before they broke out.

And as investigators widen their search for the fugitives, more details are emerging about relationships between Mitchell and the escapees that were years in the making..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2015)

New York Prison Officer is Placed on Leave Amid Escape Investigation - by Michael Schwirtz and Nate Schweber/ N.Y./ Region/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

PLATTSBURGH, N.Y. — "A corrections officer at the maximum-security prison where two inmates escaped this month has been put on administrative leave in connection with the investigation, officials said on Friday, and the New York State Police said officers were investigating a possible sighting of the escapees.

How the corrections officer might be implicated in the escape from the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y., was not made public. The State Department of Corrections and Community Supervision said no additional information was available.

A person who spoke on the condition of anonymity because of the continuing inquiry said investigators were focused on as many as four corrections officers who either had switched their posts in the months before the escape or had often been seen at night around the cellblock where the two men were housed. Among other documents, the officers’ bank and phone records were being examined.

Later on Friday, the State Police said that two men matching the descriptions of the escaped inmates — Richard W. Matt, 48, and David Sweat, 35 — had been spotted a week ago in Steuben County, walking near the Gang Mills rail yard in the town of Erwin, N.Y. A day later, two men with the same description were spotted walking along County Route 115 in the town of Lindley, N.Y., heading toward the Pennsylvania border.

It was not immediately clear why the information was being released seven days after the sighting. In a statement, the State Police said an analysis of surveillance videos showing the two men who matched the escapees’ description was inconclusive and had been sent to Albany for further study..."





 Law enforcement officers during a door-to-door search this week outside Dannemora, N.Y., for the two escaped killers. Investigators have checked more than 200 homes and other structures. Credit Andrew Burton/Getty Images 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2015)

New York Prison Break: Police Probe Possible Sightings of Two Convicts - by Laura Smith-Spark and Catherine E. Shoichet, CNN/ U.S./ cnn.com

 "(CNN) Police are pursuing possible sightings of two men who may fit the descriptions of the murderers who broke out from Clinton Correctional Facility in upstate New York.

The sightings happened in Steuben County last weekend, New York State Police said in a news release Friday evening.

The development is another lead in the search for escapees Richard Matt, 48, and David Sweat, 35, which is now on its 15th day..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2015)

Survival Expert: 'Don't Underestimate' New York Escaped Murderers - by David Lohr/ Crime/ HuffPost/ huffingtonpost.com

"Two murderers who've eluded capture two weeks after escaping from a maximum-security prison in upstate New York may be hiding in the wilderness, which could give them an advantage over authorities attempting to hunt them down, according to a survival expert.

"There has been a lot of rain, which hinders tracking someone," survival instructor Creek Stewart told The Huffington Post. "That area is also rich in food this time of the year, with plenty of wild edible plants, fish, frogs and water -- things that are a top priority." ..."





Survival Expert Creek Stewart


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 21, 2015)

Focus of Hunt for Prison Fugitives Shifts to Area West of Prison - by Holly Yan and Steve Almasy, CNN/ U.S./ cnn.com

 "(CNN) [Breaking news update, posted at 11:20 p.m. ET]

The latest search area for fugitives Richard Matt and David Sweat is focused in Owls Head in upstate New York, west of the prison from which they escaped more than two weeks ago. The search in Allegany County, an area just north of the Pennsylvania border where a possible sighting of the men was reported Saturday, has wrapped up, New York State Police said..."

Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, vacation homes and hunting cabins ... stocked with some food supplies plus water and beds. 

I am surprised if NY State Troopers aren't looking at HOW Eric Frein survived an intense PA State Trooper manhunt for 59 days in the Poconos. Yes, Frein knew the area and had stashed supplies ... but he was alone; his hiding area had a denser resident population, too. 

I am sure the NY inmates read up all they could on Frein's tactics - afterall, they had the time. :ignore:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2015)

New York Prison Escape: DNA From One Escapee Found a Burglarized Cabin- by Alistair Jamieson/ NBC News/ nbcnews.com

"A break-in at a hunting cabin in upstate New York has investigators looking for escaped killers Richard Matt and David Sweat in thick forest within 30 miles of the prison they broke out of NBC's John Yang reports.

DNA from at least one of the two escaped New York prisoners was found at a burglarized cabin in a rural town about 20 miles from the prison, sources told NBC News on Monday.

The search for the men, Richard Matt and David Sweat, focused on the town of Owls Head after the DNA was found on Saturday..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2015)

Corrected DNA story URL.

Link available to read now.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2015)

Prison-Issue Underwear Latest Clue to Escaped New York Inmates' Whereabouts - by Kim Bellware/ Crime/ HuffPost/ huffingtonpost.com

"The first major lead into the whereabouts of escaped murderers Richard Matt and David Sweat came with the discovery of prison-issue underwear in a remote hunting cabin in upstate New York.

As the manhunt for the two escapees reached a 17th day on Monday, DNA matching the killers -- and the discarded underwear -- were found in a cabin in Franklin County, an unnamed official told The New York Times Monday.

The cabin, near the hamlet of Owls Head, is roughly 20 miles west of the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, where Sweat and Matt escaped June 6. Possible sightings of the men in Franklin County have thus far been unconfirmed, according to local station WPTZ..."





Law enforcement officers walk along a road as the search continues for two escaped prisoners from the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, on Monday, June 22, 2015, in Owls Head, N.Y. In the more than two weeks since inmates David Sweat and Richard Matt escaped, more than 800 law enforcement officers have gone door-to-door checking houses, wooded areas, campgrounds and summer homes. (AP Photo/Mike Groll) | ASSOCIATED PRESS


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 25, 2015)

2nd Prison Worker Charged in Connection With Inmates' Escape - by Shimon Prokupecz, Jason Carroll and Steve Almasy, CNN/ News/ US/ cnn.com

Plattsburgh, New York (CNN) "A corrections officer from the Clinton Correctional Facility in upstate New York has been charged with three felonies and a misdemeanor in connection with the escape of two convicted killers earlier this month, the prison guard's lawyer said Wednesday.

Officer Gene Palmer, 57, faces one count of promoting dangerous prison contraband, two counts of destroying evidence and one count of official misconduct, a misdemeanor, attorney Andrew Brockway said. The contraband charge carries the heaviest possible punishment, up to seven years in prison.

The longtime guard gave at least one of the prison escapees a screwdriver and a wrench to help fix electrical breakers in the catwalk area behind their cells, an official familiar with the investigation told CNN.

Palmer told investigators he supervised Richard Matt and David Sweat doing the work and took the tools back before the end of his shift, the official said. Authorities have said Matt and Sweat used the catwalks during their June 6 escape..."

To me, it's an amazing breakdown in judgement to allow prisoners on the catwalk to do electrical work. To say that Matt and Sweat gamed the system is an understatement.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2015)

Was Security Really Maximum at New York Prison Where Killers Broke Out? by Jethro Mullen,  Lorenzo Ferrigno and Shimon Prokupecz, CNN/ U.S./ cnn.com

Plattsburgh, New York (CNN) "The Clinton Correctional Facility in upstate New York is classed as maximum security, but the escape of two convicted murderers this month has left plenty of people wondering how accurate that description is..."


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 26, 2015)

How much is this costing the state of New York per day?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2015)

Richard Matt, Escapted Prisoner in New York Manhunt, is Fatally Shot - by William K. Rashbaum and Benjamin Mueller/ New York Region/ Mobile/International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"Richard W. Matt, one of the convicted murderers who staged an elaborate escape from New York?s largest prison nearly three weeks ago, was shot and killed on Friday by a federal agent, two people with knowledge of the situation said.

The authorities encountered Mr. Matt after the inmate, who was on foot, tried to carjack a camper vehicle near Malone, N.Y., a third person with knowledge of the situation said. The driver sped away and called 911, and law enforcement officers responded.

There was a report of a second episode of gunfire as officers pursued David Sweat, the other inmate. The officers did not see Mr. Sweat, but they heard him running. His whereabouts was unclear..."






David Sweat, left, and Richard Matt.
New York State Police, via Associated Press



Richard


----------



## geoand (Jun 26, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> How much is this costing the state of New York per day?



Don't understand. Are you worried that too much or too little is being spent?  They need to be captured.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 27, 2015)

A lot less than all the incarceration for low level multiple offenders due to sentencing minimums.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2015)

Surviving Inmate Still on the Loose After 1 Escapee Killed in N.Y. - From Tribune Wire Reports/ News/ Nation & World/ chicagotribune.com

"The shooting death of one escaped killer brought new energy to the three-week hunt for his jailbreak partner as helicopters, search dogs and hundreds of law enforcement officers converged on a wooded area 30 miles from the upstate New York prison that once held them.

"Our preference would always be to capture them alive," New York State Police Superintendent Joseph D'Amico told a news conference as he announced late Friday the killing hours earlier of Richard Matt, one of the two killers who escaped from a maximum-security prison..."


Richard

He credited a tip from the public, one of over 2,300 received so far, for crucial information leading to the deadly confrontation in Malone..."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2015)

The Art of Doing Time: Prisoner, Painter, Escapee - By Randy Kennedy, Graham Bowley and Colin Moynihan/
Arts/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"The news that Richard W. Matt, the convicted murderer who was killed by the police on Friday after a weekslong manhunt, spent most of his time behind bars painting technically skilled portraits of Julia Roberts, President Obama and fellow inmates? relatives and bartering them for preferential treatment has come as a surprise to many.

But to those who have spent years teaching art in prisons or making it themselves as inmates, such a trade is a deeply ingrained ritual of life behind bars. It is practiced either informally or as part of established programs by a wide range of prisoners, many of them, like Mr. Matt, with profoundly violent pasts and little art experience..."





 John Mulligan, who served two and a half years in prison with  Richard W. Matt, the escapee who was killed on Friday, with some of Mr. Matt's paintings.
Credit Heather Ainsworth for The New York Times 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2015)

NBC Exclusive Look Inside Cabin Where Escapees Hid - from nbcnews.com

"Sources tell NBC News that DNA evidence found at this cabin in upstate New York matches the two killers, Richard Matt and David Sweat."





NBC News' Stephanie Gosk takes us inside the cabin where authorities believe that escaped prisoners Richard Matt and David Sweat hid. NBC News


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2015)

2nd Inmate in Prison Break Shot, Captured - from Associated Press/ hosted.ap.org

 "CONSTABLE, N.Y. (AP) -- The latest on the manhunt following the escape of two convicted murderers from a maximum-security prison (all times local):

4:45 p.m.

U.S. Sen Charles Schumer says there are no reports any officers were hurt in the shooting and arrest of the second convicted killer who broke out of a maximum-security prison three weeks ago.

Schumer says federal law enforcement officials told him David Sweat was shot twice and coughing up blood as he was taken to a hospital.

Franklin County Sheriff Kevin Mulverhill says Sweat was shot by law enforcement officers in the upstate New York town of Constable. That's about two miles south of the Canadian border..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2015)

David Sweat, Escaped New York Convict, Is Shot and Captured as Hunt Ends - by Rick Rojas, J. David Goodman and William K. Rashbaum/ N.Y. Region/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

CONSTABLE, N.Y. ? David Sweat, the remaining prison escapee on the run in northern New York, was shot by a state trooper and taken into custody on Sunday after a 23-day manhunt that began with an improbable escape from two maximum-security cells and ended in the rain-drenched woods just south of the Canadian border.

Mr. Sweat, 35, a murderer who had been serving a sentence of life without parole, was in critical condition at Albany Medical Center late Sunday night, according to Dennis P. McKenna, the hospital?s medical director.

The shooting occurred here around 3:20 p.m. after a State Police sergeant spotted a man jogging down a road, stopped to question him and recognized him as Mr. Sweat, said Superintendent Joseph A. D?Amico of the New York State Police. The sergeant, Jay Cook, told Mr. Sweat to come over to him, but instead Mr. Sweat turned and fled across a field toward the tree line, Mr. D?Amico said. Sergeant Cook, a firearms instructor who was patrolling by himself, gave chase and finally opened fire, striking Mr. Sweat twice in the torso, because he realized the fugitive was going to make it to the woods and possibly disappear, Mr. D?Amico said..."





David Sweat, who had escaped from the prison in Dannemora, on Sunday after being shot by a New York State Police sergeant. Credit WWNY TV


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2015)

In the NY Times article linked in Post #25 above re the wounding and capture of David Sweat - when you scroll down about 3/4 of the way - click on the "Open Graphic" hyperlink (if you haven't already done so). 

Note how close David Sweat was to the abandoned rail line (red dashes) that ran from Monroe (where Matt was killed) to Constable.  My guess he used that route to get up to Constable.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2015)

Captured Escapee David Sweat Says He Planned to Go to Mexico, Cuomo Says - By Holly Yan, Alexandra Field and Dana Ford, CNN/ US/ New York Prison Break/ cnn.com

Malone, New York (CNN) "David Sweat and Richard Matt planned to head to Mexico after busting out of Clinton Correctional Facility more than three weeks ago, but had to improvise after the prison tailor accused of aiding them failed to show up to give them a ride, Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Monday, citing statements reportedly made by Sweat to investigators.

"They would kill (tailor Joyce) Mitchell's husband, and then get in the car and drive to Mexico on the theory that Mitchell was in love with one or both of them," Cuomo told "The Capitol Pressroom" radio program. "And then they would go live happily ever after, which is a fairy tale that I wasn't read as a child. But we all believe what we want to believe." ..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2015)

New York Prison Escape: How It Happened, and How It Ended - by M. Alex Johnson and Elisha Fieldstadt/ Storyline/ New York Prison Escape/ nbcnews.com

 "After 22 days of searching, investigators finally brought to a close the search for Richard Matt, 48, and David Sweat, 35, the convicted murderers who escaped a New York prison.

Matt is dead, and Sweat is in custody with gunshot wounds, while two prison workers have been charged in connection with their escape.

Here's how the story developed: ..."


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 30, 2015)

coming to a movie theater near you soon


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2015)

Official: NY Prison Chief, 11 Others Put on  Leave After Prison Escape - From Tribune Wire Reports/ News/ Nation & World/ chicagotribune.com

The superintendent at the prison where two killers broke out has been placed on leave along with his security chief and 10 other staff members amid an internal investigation into how the inmates pulled off the daring escape, a state official said Tuesday.

The 12-member group is in addition to the guard and the prison tailor shop instructor who have been arrested on charges they helped the escapees.

Meanwhile, the surviving convict, David Sweat, claimed from his hospital bed that he used no power tools to cut his way out, contrary to what authorities have been saying all along.

A state official who was briefed on the matter said Steven Racette, the $132,000-a-year superintendent of the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, was removed along with Stephen Brown, deputy superintendent in charge of security. The official wasn't authorized to discuss the matter publicly and spoke on condition of anonymity.

The Corrections Department said only that three executives and nine other staff members were placed on leave as part of a review of the June 6 escape. It did not identify them. The department said it is bringing in new leadership..."





In a Saturday, June 6, 2015 photo, Clinton Correctional Superintendent Steven Racette, center, listens to Gov. Andrew Cuomo speak during a press conference in Dannemora, N.Y. (Gabe Dickens / AP)

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 1, 2015)

David Sweat: Breakout Bud Richard Matt was Out of Shape, Getting Drunk - By Holly Yan, Ray Sanchez and Evan Perez, CNN/ U.S./ cnn.com

 (CNN) "After convicted murderers David Sweat and Richard Matt pulled off their brazen escape from an upstate New York prison, their relationship quickly began to sour, according to a law enforcement official briefed on Sweat's interviews with investigators.

Sweat has told investigators that Matt, who was fatally shot last week, was out of shape and unable to keep up with him, the law enforcement official told CNN on Wednesday.

In particular, Sweat told investigators, he was irked that the older man began getting drunk after they broke into a cabin, the official said. The discord prompted the fugitives to split up..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2015)

In Letter to Daughter, Escaped Inmate Vowed to 'See You on the Outside' - by Doug Stanglin/ USA Today/ News/ usatoday.com

"Three days after convicted killer Richard Matt escaped from a maximum security prison in New York, his daughter received a letter from him recalling that he had "always promised you I would see you on the outside," The Bufffalo News reports.

The letter, according to the newspaper, was postmarked before June 6, when Matt and a fellow inmate, David Sweat, broke out of the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y., and arrived via the U.S. Postal Service on June 9..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2015)

Escapee David Sweat Moved From Hospital to Prison - by Leslie Holland, CNN/ U.S./ News/ cnn.com

 (CNN) "Escaped inmate David Sweat has been released from Albany Medical Center and is now incarcerated at the maximum security Five Points Correctional Facility in Romulus, New York, according to the New York State Department of Corrections and Community Supervision.

In a statement issued Sunday morning, the department announced that Sweat was released from the hospital just after 3:00 a.m. and was moved to the Five Points facility.

The DOCCS release said the department will not discuss how Sweat was transported to the prison, citing security concerns. 

Sweat will remain in the prison infirmary for 24 hours to be evaluated and will be placed on active suicide watch, the release said. After the medical evaluation, Sweat will be housed in a single cell within the facility's 150-bed, 23-hour confinement unit. Each cell has a bed, a writing platform, a toilet and sink, and a facility-controlled shower.

The Five Points facility, which opened in 2000, is a much newer prison than Clinton Correctional Facility, where Sweat was housed before he escaped..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2015)

Lessons of New York's Prison Escape - by The Editorial Board/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"It’s a good thing that the Federal Bureau of Investigation opened a corruption inquiry at the maximum security prison in northern New York where prison workers smuggled in tools, including hacksaw blades, that helped two convicted murderers to escape last month.

The escape, from the Clinton Correctional Facility, shows how easy it is for guards and workers to bypass screening systems that are supposed to keep drugs, weapons and other contraband out of jails and prisons. This problem goes far beyond one horribly mismanaged prison in New York..."





Adam Maida 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 21, 2015)

NYT: For Months David Sweat Walked Prison Tunnels Planning Escape - by Eyder Peralta/ The Two-Way/ npr.org

"After David Sweat was captured — three weeks into his escape — police spoke to him while he was still recovering in a hospital bed.

They wanted to know details on how Sweat and Richard Matt, who was killed during the manhunt, had managed a Shawshank-Redemption-style escape from the Clinton Correctional Facility, a maximum-security facility in upstate New York.

According to The New York Times, which spoke to those officials who interrogated Sweat, it was an exercise in "patience, timing, determination and physical strength."..."





David Sweat, who escaped along with Richard Matt on Saturday from the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, New York.
New York State Police/AP 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 30, 2015)

[IMGR][/IMGR]Ex-president Worker Joyce Mitchell's Confession: Sex, a Painting, and a Plan

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/29/us/joyce-mitchell-confession-her-own-words/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 14, 2015)

Cost of Hunt for Escaped NY Killers Topped $1 Milliion a Day - by Michael Virtanen/ Associated Press/ apnewsarchive.com

"ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) — Payroll records suggest the hunt for two escaped killers in northern New York cost more than $1 million a day, with overtime alone for state troopers and corrections officers $22 million higher than last year..."





FILE- In this June 15, 2015, file photo a guard house spans the walls of the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y. Inmates who knew the two convicted killers who escaped from the maximum-security prison in northern New York reported beatings by guards trying to determine where the pair went, according to a legal services group. Prisoners' Legal Services of New York has received several complaints from inmates on that Clinton Correctional Facility honor block, who were later moved to other prisons, managing attorney James Bogin said Tuesday, Aug. 11. (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan, File)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fugitive's Lover Could be in Prison 7 Years - by Joseph Spector, Gannet Albany Bureau/News/ Nation/ USA Today - A Gannet Company/ usatoday.com


 "ALBANY, N.Y. — A prison worker who aided the escape of two inmates at an upstate New York prison was sentenced Monday to 2⅓ to seven years in prison.

Sobbing throughout the court appearance, Joyce Mitchell begged Judge Kevin Ryan of Clinton County Supreme Court in Plattsburgh, N.Y., for forgiveness, saying she never intended to cause anyone harm in the June 6 escape. She pleaded guilty July 28 to two charges in connection with her efforts to help Richard Matt and David Sweat escape from the state prison in Dannemora, N.Y., near the Canadian border...."





(Photo: Rob Fountain, AP)


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cost of Hunt for Escaped NY Killers Topped $1 Milliion a Day - by Michael Virtanen/ Associated Press/ apnewsarchive.com
> 
> "ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) — Payroll records suggest the hunt for two escaped killers in northern New York cost more than $1 million a day, with overtime alone for state troopers and corrections officers $22 million higher than last year..."
> 
> ...



This question was asked in post # 7. and the prison guard will only serve 2 1/2 to 7 years in prison.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 13, 2015)

N.Y. Escapee Sweat Pleads Guilty to All Charges - by Jon Campbell, Gannett Albany Bureau/ USA Today Network/ usatoday.com

"ALBANY, N.Y. — A convicted murderer who led police on a massive three-week manhunt after he broke out of a northern New York prison pleaded guilty Friday to three felonies related to his escape.

David Sweat, 35, was surrounded by corrections officers as he entered Clinton County Court in Plattsburgh, N.Y., where he calmly admitted to his role in the headline-grabbing plot and entered his guilty pleas..."





(Photo: Rob Fountain, AP)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2016)

2 Prison Escapees Wanted to Go To Mexico with Fake Names - by Michael Virtanen/ Associated Press/ apnewsarchive.com

"ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) — Two murder convicts who escaped from an upstate prison last year and were on the run for weeks had planned to go to Mexico and live under different names, investigators said in a report released Monday.

State Inspector General Catherine Leahy Scott said inmates David Sweat and Richard Matt were helped by two prison workers who gave them the tools they used to cut their way through steel cell walls and basement pipes at the maximum-security Clinton Correctional Facility.

Tailor shop employee Joyce Mitchell also smuggled a road atlas to Matt and placed telephone calls inquiring about rental cabins in Vermont, which Matt had suggested as a potential place to go after the escape, the report said. The cabins were too expensive, however, and Matt said they would head to Mexico, where he said he had ties to a drug cartel and had been in prison. The two inmates even chose aliases: Sweat picked James Tuttle, and Matt opted for Tony Goya.

Scott's investigation blamed chronic staff complacency and longstanding failures of basic security procedures at the state prison at Dannemora, 25 miles south of the Canadian border.

"The extent of complacency and failure to adhere to the most basic security standards uncovered by my investigation was egregious and inexcusable," Scott said.

Correction authorities have implemented changes, and many Clinton employees have resigned or been fired, she reported..."






FILE - At left, in a May 21, 2015, file photo released by the New York State Police is David Sweat. At right, in a May 20, 2015, file photo released by the New York State Police is Richard Matt. An investigation into the escape of the two murderers from the northern New York prison last year concludes chronic staff complacency, complicit employees and failures of basic security procedures were to blame. State Inspector General Catherine Leahy Scott’s report released Monday, June 6, 2016 about the breakout of Sweat and Matt says security lapses at the maximum-security Clinton Correctional Facility at Dannemora were longstanding. (New York State Police via AP, File)


Richard


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's a report from a few days ago that's "R" rated.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...helping-escape-saying-settle-place-beach.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Swamps, Marijuana, Moonshine: 2 Prison Escapees' 3 Weeks On the Run in New York - by William K. Rashbaum/ N.Y./ Region/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"When the two men plunged into the unforgiving wilderness of the Adirondacks, they had scant experience and supplies better suited to boys running away from home than to convicted killers fleeing a maximum-security prison: pepperoni sticks, toilet paper, a cache of black pepper, an electric shaver and 40 granola bars, all packed in a cloth guitar case.

But they managed to avoid capture for three weeks in the rugged northernmost reaches of New York State. Navigating by the stars and using evasion tactics gleaned from Vietnam War movies, they pillaged peanut butter and pasta — as well as moonshine and marijuana — from remote hunting cabins. They stole sleep by the hour and tracked their pursuers’ movements via news reports on a purloined transistor radio. In the end, feet worn bloody by flight, they argued and went their separate ways before their bids for freedom ended — one in capture, one in death...."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2018)

Richard Matt's Daughter Recalls Dannemora Prison Break in New Doc: 'That Son of a Gun' Actually Did It
By Stephanie Nolasco/ Fox News/ Entertainment/ foxnews.com

"Jamie Scalise said she finally feels ready to come forward about the brief relationship she had with her father Richard Matt, a vicious killer who escaped prison only to meet a grim demise.

The 29-year-old is participating in Oxygen’s new special, “Dannemora Prison Break,” which delves into the shocking story of two homicidal inmates breaking out of a maximum-security prison in the sleepy town of Dannemora, N.Y.

The two-hour documentary features interviews with former guards and family members of the pair, among others.

Killers Matt, 49, and David Sweat, now 38, famously escaped from the Clinton Correctional Facility in 2015 by using power tools to saw through a steel cell wall and several steel steam pipes. They bashed a hole through a 2-foot brick wall and squirmed through pipes to escape.

The prison break also inspired a seven-part TV series that aired in November on Showtime titled “Escape at Dannemora,” which was filmed on location. It starred Paul Dano and Benicio Del Toro as Matt.

Matt was behind bars for beating, torturing, killing and dismembering his elderly boss during a dispute over money in 1997, the New York Daily News reported. He was serving 25 years to life.

Scalise told Fox News she has little memories of Matt from her childhood. “I have one memory of him taking me out of a bath as a child,” said Scalise. “He wasn’t around as I got older.”

Matt initially attempted to reach out to Scalise when she was 14 years old by writing the teenager a letter. However, she wasn’t ready to address his pleads to bond with her.

“As much as it wanted to tug at my heartstrings, it just didn’t do that for me,” said Scalise. “I handed the letter back to my mom. I really wasn’t ready to dive into that. And she didn’t really want me to embrace it either. So we tuck it away for a number of years.”

It wasn’t until 2011 when Scalise received another letter from Matt — and this time she was ready to respond.

“I was older and I had been on my own for several years now,” she explained. “I got married when I was 19. I was just ready to explore this person and stop ignoring it. I was ready to embrace that part of my life at 21.”

And once Scalise responded, a friendship between father and daughter blossomed through letters....."





Jamie Scalise with her father, Richard Matt, during her first visit with him at the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, NY. — Courtesy of Jamie Scalise


Richard


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for adding the addendum / update .

We live close enough to Buffalo to get OTA - TV . This was a very big story on the  upstate-NY 
local news .


----------

